# crazy chaos combos.



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

k so the skaven have the plague furnace
empire has the popemobile and stank....******* have duel hydras.
what crazy woc combos are out there?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There really aren't any hustle armies in the Warriors of Chaos book. Chaos Warriors are good enough that they don't need any sort of cheese builds to have a good army. The only real army like that in Fantasy is the Empire popemobile and steam tank build... even the Dark Elf dual hydras aren't enough to form the basis for the army and aren't enough to win a game for the Dark Elves-- while good, it's not something that's taking advantage of the game system at its core. Same deal with the plague furnace for the Skaven. Really, if you're looking for power builds these days, 40k's the game to be looking at. It's harder to build a hustle fantasy army just because the system pretty severely punishes stupidity--you can't really have an army that plays itself the way you can in 40k these days.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Agree. There's no duel lash, oblits, zerkers and plague marines for fantasy.


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

If your playing a small battle and you need something to break through your opponents front lines use thisexalted hero (have something like trolls behind him or anything else that can withstand some shooting.) Great wep, shield, mark of korne, juggernaut, crimson armor of daragan, necrotic phylactery, and fury of the blood god. makes a pretty mean linebreaker thats impossible to wound unless you use strength 7 stuff! he does take some points but for his ability to charge through almost evereything (unless your up against something like a reapeter bolt thrower then you still got 4+ armor save.) His only weakness would probably be his points;358.)


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Everyone told me the combo sucks, but they were wrong:

Icon: -1 LD within LoS
Diabolic Splendour + Dragon Lord: -1 LD, terror, panic with breathe weapon.
Hellcannon x2 -1LD when hit.

Causes a whole bunch of -2 LD tests all over their army, any mortal army will get ripped to shreds.

Against daemons/undead the hellcannon itself will tend to tie up and kill most of their standard units in combat for the majority of the game, bloodcrushers, flamers, bloodletters etc and will kill enough zombies to suck away a lot of ressurecting power. The dragon kills anything like the black coach, corpse cart, blood knights etc as vampire offensive magic is fairly weak once the few heavy hitters are gone they're in trouble generally. Chaos dragon also vaporises zombie units in a single round (along with accompanying vampires usually) when striking from behind/flank.

That in mind, daemons and undead are the toughest opponants, followed by lizardmen, but with the lizards you can just nuke them with the hellcannon and harass with the dragon, they lack the mobility to counter you really and with -2 LD they're taking tests on either 6 or 3-4, so even with coldblooded they will tend to run away quite a bit.

That said, no one but GW sells the chaos dragon or the hellcannons, so for me at least, it was a $300 investment...lol


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Fantasy has a lot more tactical complexities than 40k does, so automatic win is basically impossible. There are combos that give you better tools than your opponent has, however. I'm not real sure about WoC's combos though.


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

NagashKhemmler said:


> Everyone told me the combo sucks, but they were wrong:
> 
> Icon: -1 LD within LoS
> Diabolic Splendour + Dragon Lord: -1 LD, terror, panic with breathe weapon.
> ...


it sounds like a great minor stratagy to have fir oart of your force but considering generals and characters in units I wouldn't regulate your whole army to making units run away as it can be unreliable. although if you are playing a 1500 I would regulate about 500-750 points of my force towards that stratagy and in small isolated units its a great flank opener. I'll try it out and tell you what I got.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

The main problem with powerbuilds is that it will take 800 points of stuff to beat 500 points reliably.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Nagash we never said it sucked on here but that it was very risky! lol.

Chaos has many power units DOS, HC and C Dragon are all power units, the problem is that taking them leaves you short on number for your expensive warriors and knights. Low numbers can leave you vulnerable to flank charges and shooting. 

40k is becoming purely about power lists with a coulpe of troops to get objectives


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Nagash we never said it sucked on here but that it was very risky! lol.
> 
> Chaos has many power units DOS, HC and C Dragon are all power units, the problem is that taking them leaves you short on number for your expensive warriors and knights. Low numbers can leave you vulnerable to flank charges and shooting.
> 
> 40k is becoming purely about power lists with a coulpe of troops to get objectives


With those units I have 33 warriors and 21 hounds, the warriors will vape pretty much any unit in a turn...it works really well, a lot better than one would expect, but on the other hand I rarely missguess.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

The only powerthings are pretty much these damned deathstars


----------

